# Homelink RVM not available on SE w/ TECH...Adding?



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

So, homelink RVM not available until you bump to SEL or LE... can this be added to the SE/Tech? is this mirror the same as on the passat?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8373369-Rearview-Mirror-with-Homelink/page9


----------



## Captainzero (Jul 5, 2017)

I too would like to know this - we miss our homelink.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*more info yet more confusion?*

Okay- garage door opener question: 
In looking at adding a homelink rv mirror- i came across this install video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIGOHgjXj2c

which states they are using Enhanced Rearview Mirror with HomeLink® Part Number: 000072548F

But the VW accessory site says Not compatible with models that come equipped with Front Camera (QK1).

https://parts.vw.com/p/Volkswagen__...Mirror-with-HomeLink/68023762/000072548F.html

they have this one- Part Number: 000072548E; Not compatible with models that come equipped with Rain Sensors or Front Camera (QK1).

and this one: Part Number: 000072548B which does not state compatability issues-

What is confusing me, is that the install video for the mK7 appears to be plug and play, yet in a VCDS scan from Ross-Tech, this shows up under 09-
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5Q0 937 085 BG HW: 5Q0 937 085 BG
Component: BCM MQBAB HNA H34 0236 
Serial number: 7041011802ÿÿÿÿ
Coding: 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
Shop #: WSC 09003 957 00200
ASAM Dataset: EV_BCMMQB 017001
ROD: EV_BCMBOSCH_017_VW27.rod
VCID: 7F4EC294E6AFFEBF1D-802A

Rain Light Recognition Sensor: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 5Q0 955 555 HW: 5Q0 955 555 
Component: RLHSS 046 0120 
Serial number: S6Y17M01D31H15M40S26
Coding: 00B86D

Garage door opener control module: 
Subsystem 2 - Part No SW: 4M0 907 410 A HW: 4M0 907 410 A
Component: USHL5 H04 0050 
Serial number: 0000009600335Z363302
Coding: 150000

Garage Door Opener Operating Unit: 
Subsystem 3 - Part No SW: 3CN 959 719 HW: 3CN 959 719 
Component: GTO BF H06 0007 
Serial number: 8MW00117011700010527


So the question is: what rear view model is correct and what are the garage door opener units- are they necessary? i have an SE/Tech and does not appear in my VCDS scan 

thanks


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> So, homelink RVM not available until you bump to SEL or LE... can this be added to the SE/Tech? is this mirror the same as on the passat?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8373369-Rearview-Mirror-with-Homelink/page9


So SE/tech comes with the frameless rearview, and I'm not sure if it was designed to be replaced with the accesory framelss rearview mirror which includes the homelink. That is so strange that they didn't just put homelink on the se/tech (the homelink that is above the mirror next to the carlink controls). 

I can understand why on the se non-tech they don't offer homelink, since you can add the accessory framelss rearview mirror which includes the homelink, but the SE/tech seems to be a strange anomolie.


----------



## Captainzero (Jul 5, 2017)

ice4life said:


> So SE/tech comes with the frameless rearview, and I'm not sure if it was designed to be replaced with the accesory framelss rearview mirror which includes the homelink. That is so strange that they didn't just put homelink on the se/tech (the homelink that is above the mirror next to the carlink controls).
> 
> I can understand why on the se non-tech they don't offer homelink, since you can add the accessory framelss rearview mirror which includes the homelink, but the SE/tech seems to be a strange anomolie.


I love being an anomolie.
Back to the original question though.
Are there other modules or add-ons available to add HomeLink to the SE w\Tech? 

I wish I had just purchased an SEL to begin with.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Captainzero said:


> I love being an anomolie.
> Back to the original question though.
> Are there other modules or add-ons available to add HomeLink to the SE w\Tech?
> 
> I wish I had just purchased an SEL to begin with.


no other way that i can tell. People on the golf r forum added the frameless with homelink even though they had homelink and the system allowed double homelink, so its not like there is any issue in your case as you don't have the factory homelink. just add the frameless.


----------



## mca2012 (Dec 16, 2017)

*Homelink on an Atlas SE with tech*

Good morning all, 
new member here as I just got the wive a Kukurma Yellow Atlas SE with technology, and she positively loves it. That being said the lack of homelink was a big disappointment. I did ALOT of research, on the net, talked to the dealership, etc. Came across a document that is an accessory compatibility VW document that addresses the issue. I am happy to say my wife not only has homelink, but a compass on her mirror also. Literally just installed it. Beauty thing is its plug and play. Part number is 000-072-548-F. 

Install was simple, tip old mirror down.
use a plastic pry tool to split 2 black plastic pieces apart. I took the upper grey part off, but it wasn't necessary
CAREFULLY, turn the aluminum base counter clockwise like an eighth of a turn, and pull off
the connector has two small metal tabs the you squeeze with your finger nails and the connector pulls off
plug in new mirror
push into slots on windshield sensor unit and turn clockwise to lock new mirror in
snap trim back in place
program homelink with existing handheld remote
celebrate with your favorite adult beverage

The harness supplied with the mirror was not needed because i already had a self dimming mirror.
The only odd thing is the old mirror had 4 pins on it, and the new one only has 3. Not sure why


----------



## Harleydavidson19 (Dec 23, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> So, homelink RVM not available until you bump to SEL or LE... can this be added to the SE/Tech? is this mirror the same as on the passat?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8373369-Rearview-Mirror-with-Homelink/page9


Homelink is an option now on SE with Tech from factory. $325 option but an option










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bajan01 (Nov 26, 2001)

Harleydavidson19 said:


> Homelink is an option now on SE with Tech from factory. $325 option but an option
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$325 option from dealership or $268.13 purchased online and 10 minutes of install time in your garage.

This is on my SE with Tech Package and rain sensor. The good thing about having the rain sensor is that you won’t have to run the included wire down to the headlight switch for power.

https://parts.vwofnaples.com/p/Volk...Mirror-with-HomeLink/68023762/000072548F.html










This video shows how to replace.

https://youtu.be/lIGOHgjXj2c



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

